
I Just Love This Juicero Story So Much - eropple
http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/i-just-love-this-juicero-story-so-much-1794459898
======
Semiapies
"The device Evans spent three years laboring to invent is a $400 WiFi-enabled
tabletop machine that squeezes juice ... out of a bag of Juicero-brand juice.
It squeezes bags of juice. It is a juice press that squeezes the juice ... out
of bags of juice. Bags ... with built-in spouts ... that are filled with
juice. Juice that comes in bags."

You know, what we were all suspecting once the thing was originally announced.

~~~
tim333
It's kind of funny really. Glad I'm not an investor.

------
misnamed
"When we signed up to pump money into this juice company, it was because we
thought drinking the juice would be a lot harder and more expensive."
Priceless.

